# Reliable site similar to Alldaychemist?



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi,

I've ordered from All Day Chemist several times & have always been pleased with the service & products.

I'm needing to do an order & have searched all over the site & can't find what I need.....Sent a message to customer service 2 weeks ago for help, no reply.

So I'm assuming they don't have it.

I see multiple places similar to ADC when I google search but don't know if they are reliable or not. Any reccomendations are appreciated


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Yeah, there are a few things they don't carry. For example, I order Alma's Cymbalta from a different pharmacy because ADC doesn't carry antidepressants. What are you looking for?


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

Looking for a birth control pill similar to Desogen or Reclipsen. On all day chemist I'm only finding Yaz, something like Plan B, and a progesteron only pill "cerazette" :shrug:


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I usually look for contraceptives at inhousepharmacy.biz. Take a look there.


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks so much! 

They came up in my google search, it's just hard to weed out the reliable sites from the bad


----------



## WhiteWillow (Feb 12, 2009)

I have used In House Pharmacy many times. They seem reputable. I actually first learned about them from HT a few years ago.


----------



## DWH Farm (Sep 1, 2010)

I am not familiar with the brands that you listed but I order "saheli" bc (non hormonal) from ADC


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

DWH Farm said:


> I am not familiar with the brands that you listed but I order "saheli" bc (non hormonal) from ADC


I order Saheli for two girls. It's effective, inexpensive (~$5/year), and only needs to be taken once a week. Moreover, since it's non-hormonal it doesn't make girls crabby or gain weight, and it doesn't carry the health risks of blood clots and higher susceptibility to certain cancers. I highly recommend Saheli.


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

Hmmm.

In house pharmacy is out of stock on mine 

Riverpharmacy.ca has it though.......Anyone familar with them? Are they reliable?

I've never heard of Saheli........Will go research it. Is this an item used in the US too? I wonder how the effectiveness compares to tradtional BC pills? I know I do poorly on progesterin only pills & the pills like Ortho Tricylin Low with hormone levels that gradually decrease....Wonder if non hormone pills would be a good option for me?

Those of you who have used Saheli, do you have any side effects or complaints (if you don't mind me asking)


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

LoneStrChic23 said:


> I've never heard of Saheli........Will go research it. Is this an item used in the US too? I wonder how the effectiveness compares to tradtional BC pills?


To research Saheli you will need to google for the generic name centchroman. Here is a write-up about it by Johns Hopkins University.

http://www.reproline.jhu.edu/english/1fp/1advances/old/1centch/ceorvw.htm

No, Saheli is not sold in the USA. It hasn't been turned down by the FDA, it's just that he manufacturer has never applied to the FDA. However, Saheli has been used for a very long time (over 10 years) throughout the rest of the world, and has even gained European Union approval, who regulate medications throughout Europe.

The effectiveness is on par with hormonal birth control pills, and results are presented in the Johns Hopkins link above.


----------



## Mititi (Sep 8, 2020)

So happy I found a few websites and got what I need.


----------

